# 1st Annual SMF Gathering is Underway



## ultramag (Jun 15, 2007)

The distinct honor of first guest to arrive goes to Shortone. He arrived @ about 8:45 this evening. We will be holding down the fort and waiting for the rest of ya'll to catch up. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Be safe getting here and Shortone and I will be looking forward to your arrival. 

*Let the festivities begin!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## pigcicles (Jun 15, 2007)

Can't wait to get there! I'm getting rrrrreal excited!!!


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jun 15, 2007)

I just got to Springfield with the family and we are stopping over for the night. (women folks idea) 

Will try to be there in the morning around 10:00 or so.. looking forward to meeting everyone!


----------



## tonto1117 (Jun 15, 2007)

Sounds great Jeff. We made it to KC and Bud and Lori(daughter) are on there way back from the ballgame. 

Really looking foward to tommorow and meeting ya'll.....drive safe.....lotta funny stories about trying to learn this new RV, have had to detach the smoker a few times in tight spots..
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Don't tell Bud I told you, it should make for some funny stories. But I do have to say I'm real proud of him....allways have been though..


----------



## smokey steve (Jun 15, 2007)

Have a Great time everybody!! Wish Ramona and I could make it...maybe next year.

Be safe and have fun

Steve


----------



## vulcan75001 (Jun 15, 2007)

Sorry we couldn't be there to join in all the fun...but sure hope the gathering is a great success and a good time had by all..stay safe on your travels..


----------



## squeezy (Jun 15, 2007)

Wish I could be there as well ... don't know how you guys will fair without me? ... Just so your best, keep your chins up and everything should be OK!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Don't forget to take and post lots of  pix for us that couldn't make it ........


----------



## smoked (Jun 15, 2007)

I'll see you all there bright and early.....oh crap.....that's right.....still in seattle.......oh well, I'm still gonna try to fire up the smoker in honor....although apparently it's gonna friggin rain all weekend.....like usual.....


----------



## illini (Jun 15, 2007)

Have a great time one and all
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





ps: be careful out there and don't start any fires
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 HEHEHE


----------



## triple b (Jun 15, 2007)

Have a great time everybody!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Wish I could be there too.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




But,I'll just wait for all the pics to come in.


----------



## bigal (Jun 15, 2007)

A bunch of "TURDS" getting together......................out here that is called a big pile of S***! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Hope you all have a ffff...fffff...ffff....ffffffantastic time!

I hope to join you ....in spirit, by smoke'n a 15# prime rib and drink'n as much as possible...........just to keep up w/all of you.


If the moderators go........then we have the "house" to ourselves!  Looks like a great time to post all the nasty ffff...ffff....fffff....fun pix we can and use all kinds of "adjectives"!!!  

later, have a drink on me


----------



## hawgheaven (Jun 15, 2007)

Have a great time you guys! Wish I could be there also, maybe next year!

Don't forget, *WE LIKE PIX!*


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jun 15, 2007)

Getting ready to head out to the campground.. should arrive by 10 AM this morning.

I will post some pics tonight so all of you can see what you missed.


----------



## crewdawg52 (Jun 15, 2007)

As I sit here in my hotel room, I cry... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Must work over the weekend.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Hope everyone has a fantastic time and take lots of pic!

Take care all!


----------



## pigcicles (Jun 15, 2007)

I'm finishing the packing - will probably forget a lot of stuff (as usual) But just a word to all who can't make it. We're really gonna miss you all and hope next time everyone can make it. 

Special Note to Cheech.. Keep your head up buster... we'll eat a rib for ya man!

Sorry again to Gunslinger that he isn't able to make it.

Keep watchin for pix!

PC


----------



## msmith (Jun 15, 2007)

I wish all of you a great time and look forward to seeing some pics. I will have the thin blue going down here in Tx  tomorrow so look for smoke signals.


----------



## crewdawg52 (Jun 15, 2007)

Go ahead.....rub some more salt in the wound.....Don't forget to clean the salt out with rubbing alcohol......


----------



## tonto1117 (Jun 15, 2007)

Thanks everyone...you all will be missed. Picking up stakes and headed down the road to Clinton. I also will try to get alot of pics for ya'll. 

I know you all will be there in spirt of the thin Blue !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jun 15, 2007)

sending blue smoke signals from ky too. don't rub salt in the wound-just brine it.


----------



## shellbellc (Jun 15, 2007)

Have a great time!!!


Wow Smoked, rain all weekend in Seattle?  There's a shocker.


----------



## wvsmokeman (Jun 15, 2007)

Wish I could be there as I'm sure it's going to be a hoot! I look forward to the pics and stories.


----------



## ron50 (Jun 15, 2007)

Have a great time everyone. Eat lots of great Q and toss a couple cold one's back for me. I'm going to smoke a butt on Sunday so I can be there in spirit. Looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## skinnerc06 (Jun 15, 2007)

LUCKY!! i know i am just startin out and everything, but believe me id be there if i could.. sounds like something i would love.  Unfortunately ill be stuck here for a while takin care of the mom (just had surgery and cant walk) but since ill be around the house, should give me time to practice on some smokin basics.  haha.. pics!!


----------



## bigal (Jun 15, 2007)

..I'm PI$$'D OFF I CAN'T GO!!!  I HOPE YOU ALL GET "SKEETER" BITES TO BEAT HELL!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ............
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ......
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Yuck it up, I'm happy right where I'm at............w.KS........smell's like _______, looks like __________, sounds like _____________, even tastes like _________!!!

Ok, enough.  I do hope you all have a good time and Theresa doesn't talk you into poker Sat. night...........she'll prob. pay for her smoker pretty quick!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





later
Turd


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 16, 2007)

I just know you all are gonna have one heck off a time. Sure wish I could be there with you! Well I'll knock back a couple of cold ones in your honor and we'll hold down the fort!


Please drive careful and don't drink and drive!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jun 16, 2007)

gots me a fridge fulla meat, a bar fulla rum, a killian's in me hand, and a 5 string geetar.... i ain't missin' a thang har har.... so where's the pics ???? we want pics ! we want pics!!!! we want pics!!!!!!!!!


----------



## billyq (Jun 16, 2007)

You guys have a good time and be careful.  Wish I could make it.  I really like the people on this forum.  No snobs like on some other ones.


----------

